# RX 580 8GB Crash



## Dairuin (14. März 2019)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgende hardware: 
Netzteil:Corsair VS650 650 Watt (80+)
Mainboard:MSI A320M PRO-VD/S, AMD A320
Prozessor:AMD Ryzen 5 2600 6x 3.9GHz
Cooler:Original AMD Wraith Spire Cooler
Arbeitsspeicher:16GB DDR4-RAM PC-2400 (2x 8GB)
Grafikkarte:AMD Radeon RX 580 8GB
120 gb SSD und 1 ab HDD

Mein Problem ist folgendes: bei dark souls 3 und witcher 3 geht die gpu Taktfrequenz bis ca 2000 MHz und Spiel stürzt ab.
Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?????

Habe schon mit msi afterburner versucht ohne Ergebnis


----------



## evilgrin68 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Rx 580 8gb crash*

Willkommen



Dairuin schrieb:


> ....Habe schon mit msi afterburner versucht ohne Ergebnis


Was hast du damit "Versucht"?

Hast du die Temperaturen deiner Komponenten geprüft? Spannungen? Ein wenig mehr Informationen.

Mein erster Gedanke war, das dein Motherboard, mit der CPU und der abverlangten Leistung, nicht klarkommt und die Segel streicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. März 2019)

*AW: Rx 580 8gb crash*

Hallo Dairuin!

Willkommen im PCGHe-Forum! 


Das Netzteil paßt nicht zur Grafikkarte.

Wie heißt das Betriebssystem?
Welche Temperaturen und Spannungen hat der PC:
HWiNFO - Professional System Information and Diagnostics (SENSORS) ?

Welches BIOS ist installiert:
CPU-Z | Softwares | CPUID ?

Wie heißt die Datenfestplatte?


----------



## Dairuin (14. März 2019)

*AW: Rx 580 8gb crash*

Motherboard müsste eigentlich damit klarkommen, win 10 64bit home
Festplatte / SSD:SSD 120GB Kingston A400
2. Festplatte / SSD:1000GB S-ATA3, 600MB/Sek.
Das andere bios und Sensor muss ich nochmal gucken


----------



## Dairuin (14. März 2019)

*AW: Rx 580 8gb crash*

Bios: 4207-amd agesa pinnacle-am4 1.0.0.6
Und für hwinfo also der lansweeper bin ich wohl zu doof, er zeigt alles an im grünen Bereich ..
Bin leider ziemlich ahnungslos mit der technik


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2019)

*AW: Rx 580 8gb crash*

Irgendwie ist das auch das falsche Unterforum, das ist doch kein "Sonstiges Spielethema" sondern ein hardwarebezogenes "Praxisproblem". Hier schaut nahezu niemand rein.

1. Lass mich raten, ein Fertigrechner? Das Board ist in der Tat das billigste vom billigen für die Vorgängergeneration deines Prozessors, allerdings halte ich das nicht für den wahrscheinlichsten Problemverursacher. Ich weiß, das klingt immer gemein, aber leider ist in den meisten Fertigrechnern halt wirklich suboptimaler Kram verbaut. Weil die Anbieter wissen, dass unerfahrene Leute maximal auf den Prozessor und die Grafikkarte gucken. 

2. Wichtig wären in der Tat die Temperaturen, noch besser wäre aber zu wissen, ob es irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen gibt. Momentan haben wir ja nicht mal einen Beweis dafür, dass die Grafikkarte der Übeltäter ist. Zeigt der "Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf" von Windows irgendwas an für die Zeitpunkte, wo die Spiele abstürzen? Und ist der aktuellste Grafiktreiber installiert?


----------

